# 223 40 gr bullet



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

I set up this topic on the reloading forum the other day and havent got much feedback, so I decided to repost it here. Anybody out there shoot coyotes with a 40 gr 223 bullet? I am curious how it bucks the wind and retains energy at longer ranges. The ballistic calculators that I've used say that a 40 actually retains more energy over a 50 and bucks the wind better because of the 3800-3700 fps velocity. Any opinions and facts are welcome.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

jk3,

I shoot both the 40 gr Vmax and Nosler in my .223 with good results. I don't have the ballistic info in front of me, but I know that the 40 gr bullet was my preferrence back when I looked at the bullet options. You will get 3700 fps out of the 40 grainer, but I doubt you will approach 3800. My load is 28.5 gr Benchmark powder and a Rem 7 1/2 BR primer.

KD


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks kdog! 3700 sounds excellent. Have you noticed if it bucks the wind well? And I'm assuming youve shot coyotes with it right?


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

jk3,

When it comes to wind bucking ability, you have to look at the ballistic calculators to make your comparison. You have to trust those calculations, as you will not be able to duplicate all the possible wind scenarios at the rifle range like you can on a ballistic chart. All I can tell you is this load will reasonably buck the wind, but there are better cartridges out there for that - such as the .204. You can shoot heavier bullets - as you stated, but then you loose velocity, and what you gain with regard to wind drift is lost in bullet drop.

I have shot coyotes with both 40 gr bullets, and they have performed well. My experience though, is that once you start getting into the higher velocities (above 3800 in my other rifles) with the plastic tipped bullets, you start seeing more pelt damage due to their rapid surface expansion upon entry.

Hope this helps,
KD


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you very much Kdog, I think I will start reloading some 40 grainers. 3700 fps will be my target, and the way I see it the bullet will be traveling fast enough to not be affected to terribly by the wind, the ballistics calculator came out with a reading that the wind drift would be equal to a 50 grain at 3000 fps. I will take wind drift over holdover any day, I like flat shooting calibers  thanks again for the help


----------

